# Fiat X250 - Additional Leisure Battery under front seat.



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

A 110 amp leisure battery is fitted under the front drivers seat and the seat swivel mechanism has been removed. This is not a satisfactory arrangement.

Can anybody confirm whether this was necessary to enable the battery to fit? 

Has anybody got a 110 amp battery under their drivers seat which has enabled the swivel mechanism to remain in place?

I would prefer to find out the answer before challenging the dealer.

Thanks.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi I have found on my ducato that you have to get to correct battery and it needs to be no higher than 190mm and I use AGM batteries the reason the rotating parts were removed was because if you use lead acid batteries (not a good idea) they are to hight to fit.... I have one under the seat and two in the rear.... the orgional battery supplied was a gel battery both if I recall were 90Ah..... best regards Clive


----------

